# Chen-Notation



## Thisor (19. Dez 2016)

Hi,
ich hätt Fragen zur Chen-Notation:
Darf es in einem Model Entity zu Entity Beziehungen geben?
Darf eine Relation mehr als zwei Verbindungen zu verschiedenen Entitys zeigen?

Habe zwar nichts gefunden was dagegen spricht, aber halt auch nichts was dafür spricht.


----------



## mrBrown (21. Dez 2016)

Thisor hat gesagt.:


> Darf es in einem Model Entity zu Entity Beziehungen geben?


Das wäre dann eine Relation



Thisor hat gesagt.:


> Darf eine Relation mehr als zwei Verbindungen zu verschiedenen Entitys zeigen?


Ja


----------



## Thisor (23. Dez 2016)

Dachte eine Relation besteht nur wenn zwischen 2 Entitys auch ein Relationtyp die beiden Entitys verbindet.

Wenn ich also die Entitys Käufer und Verkäufer habe, kann ich die ohne ein Relationstyp miteinander verbinden?
Könnte man dazu ein Beispiel geben?


----------



## mrBrown (23. Dez 2016)

Thisor hat gesagt.:


> Dachte eine Relation besteht nur wenn zwischen 2 Entitys auch ein Relationtyp die beiden Entitys verbindet.
> 
> Wenn ich also die Entitys Käufer und Verkäufer habe, kann ich die ohne ein Relationstyp miteinander verbinden?
> Könnte man dazu ein Beispiel geben?


Eine Relation ohne Relation geht nicht, wenn du eine Relation zwischen zweiten hast, hast du logischerweise eine Relation und musst diese auch als solche eintragen


----------



## Thisor (23. Dez 2016)

Okay.
Wie ist es denn mit Notation für Fremdschlüsselbeziehung?
Angenommen ich habe Entity1={[primär1]}, Entity2={[primär2]}. Die Beziehung lautet BeziehungX.

Lautet die Schreibweise dann: 
FK: BeziehungX({primär1}) -> Entity1({primär1})
FK: BeziehungX({primär2}) -> Entity2({primär2})
oder umgekehrt - also:
FK:BeziehungX({primär1}) -> Entity2({primär2})
FK:BeziehungX({primär2}) -> Entity2({primär1})


----------



## Thisor (27. Dez 2016)

Gibt es eigtl einen Unterschied wenn ich in sql "foreign key" explizit erwähne oder es sein lasse?
Bsp:

```
ID integer references KundenID;

foreign key ID integer references KundenID;
```


----------

